# Yellow galact and Bicolor Woohoo



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

My yellow galacts finally decided to lay a clutch of eggs. I wasn't even sure if I have both sexes since I have had some difficulties trying to sex galacts but the evidence in the film canister would prove I do, that along with me hearing the male call for the first time. I'll update with pics as things progress.

Can galact tads be kept communally?

My bicolors are also busy laying eggs after a 6 month hiatus which they laid one bad clutch. So far they've laid two more bad clutches but have been busy calling and laying eggs so hopefully sooner than later I'll have tads.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, are those the same galacts in the hex with the water feature that you dumped ff's in so they would come out for me to be able to see?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

yes they are. They are much bigger now. Took them approx a year and half to begin breeding similair to about the time I began hearing my orange call.

As far as being bold I wouldn't say they aren't or they are. Somtimes they are all out and other times they aren't all, but they aren't skittish.

My orange galacts however are a different story and are always out but thats because theres 3 males and they chase eachother around all day.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that's what I was gonna say, that was a while ago so it's cool they actually started breeding after so long.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah that's what I was gonna say, that was a while ago so it's cool they actually started breeding after so long.


I think typically they take about 1 1/2 years to mature


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Galacts seem to be seasonal breeders. Congrats George


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks

Yeah I was told by Eric Malelopsy that they were seasonal as well.

I was also told they tend to breed late summer to fall, then again in the spring


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I was told by Eric Malelopsy that they were seasonal as well.
> 
> I was also told they tend to breed late summer to fall, then again in the spring


Prob also depends on where you live as well


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Mine laid their 1st clutch in December. And that was it until June, they laid about 4 clutches and stopped again

I keep the tads separate


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

good to know...how are they developing and have you had any mroph?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

The 1st clutch all 5 morphed out but were really small and didn't grow and they died one by one. I had one morph out from the June clutches so far. He came out of the water after only 2 months. he's doing ok so far


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jeffr said:


> The 1st clutch all 5 morphed out but were really small and didn't grow and they died one by one. I had one morph out from the June clutches so far. He came out of the water after only 2 months. he's doing ok so far


So they mroph small.....Do they take melanos immediately?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> So they mroph small.....Do they take melanos immediately?


They're not supposed to morph small. I just got a trio of reds from Nabors. They were 10 weeks old and they were huge. At least 3 times bigger than my biggest froglet at 3 months old. I am hoping it was a 1st clutch issue

I have about 15 tads now, none with backlegs and yet I had 1 froglet morph out already

They take melos right away


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jeffr said:


> They're not supposed to morph small. I just got a trio of reds from Nabors. They were 10 weeks old and they were huge. At least 3 times bigger than my biggest froglet at 3 months old. I am hoping it was a 1st clutch issue
> 
> I have about 15 tads now, none with backlegs and yet I had 1 froglet morph out already
> 
> They take melos right away


Sounds good hopefully I get some tads going


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Congrats George,

the tads are cannibalistic, if you leave them in the petri dish too long there will be only one left, but it will be big.

I've raised them by clutch in a shoebox before and they do ok if you use a lot of leaf litter and feed heavily, but you may get froglets with a foot or eye eaten away.

My lemons just started laying as well, maybe last week; my 75% and solid oranges have been going for a month or longer but there has been an increase in wrestling and chasing with them as well.

good luck with them
eric


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Eric

I will def separate them once I get tads.

If you find any female 75% females let me know, I'm still looking and my males have bee callinga nd wrestling constantly for the last few weeks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Took a good look at the yellow galact eggs and they are delevoping


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

George, where did they lay their clutch? Mine never used the petri dish under the coco hut. They lay right on the leaf litter, usually under a piece of cork tube I can't get to. I have to wait for the male to transport them to get them out. Only one clutch was laid in the open on leaf litter so I pulled those


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

in a clear film canister facing towards the front of the viv, they laid about 6-7 eggs


jeffr said:


> George, where did they lay their clutch? Mine never used the petri dish under the coco hut. They lay right on the leaf litter, usually under a piece of cork tube I can't get to. I have to wait for the male to transport them to get them out. Only one clutch was laid in the open on leaf litter so I pulled those


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I never tried film cannisters


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I was told they like them and apparently it worked. I never saw them go in them but they obviously did


----------

